# Atlanta Botanical Gardens: Foliage!



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Went to the Atlanta Botanical Gardens and here are some of my favorite foliage shots:


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SlXdaRBWuBc/Tv29KON-kiI/AAAAAAAAD8c/go87EmwENK4/s720/IMG_1903.JPG[img]

[img]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-o9LcFewNTsM/Tv29Lny5veI/AAAAAAAAD8k/QQvzwIynXIU/s720/IMG_1907.JPG


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

And finally, if you want to see all of the foliage pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/therizman1/ABGWinter2011Vegetation?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome pics! I'd be so tempted to sneak a cutting of some of those  thanks for sharing!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful pics. now i need a bigger viv.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

These are really great. Thanks for posting this!

Did you get names for any of those plants? Some of them are unfamiliar to me.

Pictures like this could be really great for planning a viv layout because they show the plant's true growth habit and architecture much better than little catalog thumbnails do.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> These are really great. Thanks for posting this!
> 
> Did you get names for any of those plants? Some of them are unfamiliar to me.
> 
> Pictures like this could be really great for planning a viv layout because they show the plant's true growth habit and architecture much better than little catalog thumbnails do.


Most if not all of these are not labeled sadly. Some I know the names of, others I at least know the family they belong to. JoshH may be able to give ID on more as I know he has quite a few from ABG in his collection.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Aminah Undone (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful images! Makes me want to hurry and get to the planting stage of my big viv ..and homesick for the ATL, all the same!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

therizman2 said:


>


This is the dark bronze form of Selaginella cf. sericea with what looks like some awesome Piper sp. in the middle....


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Anthurium cutucuensis ~ awesome but hard to grow warmer than about 70-75


therizman2 said:


> Pilea sp. 'Ecuador' ~ this pops up for sale from time to time and is a good viv plant...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Im always seeing people with plants from "ABG". How does one get plants from them? Do they have a sale where they sell some cultivars from their collection? 

Amazing pictures BTW. Any wide shots....FTS?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

mordoria said:


> Im always seeing people with plants from "ABG". How does one get plants from them? Do they have a sale where they sell some cultivars from their collection?


There was a small time frame roughly ten years or so ago when a lot of interesting things suddenly were available. I believe Black Jungle may have had a connection with them and was able to introduce much of it to the hobby...though I don't know any specifics of it. 

I do know that there really isn't anything coming out of ABG anymore and I don't think most of what is found in the high elevation green house and tropical rooms will make it into the hobby for quite some time.

As far as the ones that most likely were originally from ABG:
Pilea sp. 'Ecuador', Ficus sp.'Panama', Selaginella cf. sericea 'Bronze' aka S. sp. "Ecuador Bronze', the all green and smaller species of Marcgravia in the dart frog trade, Brachyotum species, and many of the assorted and unidentified Philodendrons/aroids with flattened petioles that pop up in peoples tanks....and there are probably others as well.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

therizman2 said:


>


As Josh pointed out the bronze form of Selaginella cf sericea earlier (good eye btw!), this photo was of the green form of Selaginella sericea.
Love all the photos Mike! Especially all the cool Selaginella!


----------

